# Julep October 2014 (Spoilers)



## latinafeminista (Sep 12, 2014)

8 days away from the selection window being open for October! What are we thinking we'll see from Julep next month?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

Im hoping for some glitters!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 12, 2014)

There was that spoiler for October on polish jinx's blog. Everything looked really dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> There was that spoiler for October on polish jinx's blog. Everything looked really dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Then  I will possibly skip. I know its fall but give me all the glitter,  I need it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 13, 2014)

It's such a weird photo. I feel like every one of them is 50% potentially perfect and 50% something definitely don't want. Can't wait to see swatches!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope it's just bad lighting in the photo.  Half of them look almost black to me and the other half look like duplicates of things I already have.  I don't get any skips yet (although I got the $16.97 deal with the error that gave me 5 months instead of 3, so I won't feel too bad, regardless).


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 13, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Then I will possibly skip. I know its fall but give me all the glitter, I need it!


Me too, I want the same!! I would've loved some rust, bronze, hunter green and berry glitters! I really like metals in the fall too. I know they have a few already, but they could have done some variations of gold, silver, rose gold, copper, etc. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

I want to see photos with better lighting and actual swatches. I hope I like October. I got them to skip me for September, but my birthday's in October and I have enough jules to cash out everything I have left and get a box and an add on polish. I also want get my birthstone polish in the secret store.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2014)

If they're as dark and black/blue/green-heavy as the photo seems to suggest, I may very well end up going with the upgrade, even if they're creams!  I normally hate creams, but when it comes to dark colors, they're okay because I have a lot of toppers -- glitters, flakies, sheer duochromes, multiple bottles of Max Factor Fantasy Fire -- that look *spectacular* over dark creams.  I don't really have any use for that berry, though.  It would be great as an eyeshadow shade, but on my nails?  No.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If they're as dark and black/blue/green-heavy as the photo seems to suggest, I may very well end up going with the upgrade, even if they're creams!  I normally hate creams, but when it comes to dark colors, they're okay because I have a lot of toppers -- glitters, flakies, sheer duochromes, multiple bottles of Max Factor Fantasy Fire -- that look *spectacular* over dark creams.  I don't really have any use for that berry, though.  It would be great as an eyeshadow shade, but on my nails?  No.


That's a really good point! Makes me a lot more excited for this month.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not a fan of dark polishes, so if the polishes really are this dark I'll likely skip for a second month in a row which is bummer. I look forward to getting Julep boxes and have only skipped 3 times in a little over a year. I'm running out of space to store my polishes and still have so many polishes that are unused so I have decided only to take a box if I like the colors as opposed to thinking a polish would be cool to try out (which I do all the time). I'm excited to see some swatches and see what the product will be. Hopefully I can still find a way to take a box, I have many Jules waiting to be used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Me too, I want the same!! I would've loved some rust, bronze, hunter green and berry glitters! I really like metals in the fall too. I know they have a few already, but they could have done some variations of gold, silver, rose gold, copper, etc. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes to all of this, I would have probably upgraded if it was a collection like that. I feel like the only time we get glitters is December and I need glitter year round.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 13, 2014)

If the colors end up being the spoiler picture. I'll be upgrading. Dark creams are right up my alley.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I'll end up getting a box plus the birthstone color since October is my birthday month. I like dark colors.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If they're as dark and black/blue/green-heavy as the photo seems to suggest, I may very well end up going with the upgrade, even if they're creams!  I normally hate creams, but when it comes to dark colors, they're okay because I have a lot of toppers -- glitters, flakies, sheer duochromes, multiple bottles of Max Factor Fantasy Fire -- that look *spectacular* over dark creams.  I don't really have any use for that berry, though.  It would be great as an eyeshadow shade, but on my nails?  No.


I need some more toppers would you mind sharing some more of your budget friendly ideas?


----------



## sylarana (Sep 14, 2014)

I have way too many dark creams in all colours .. so unless the product is super awesome, I'll skip again. Though the lighting in that picture seems terrible .. I'd guess the white is a new glow in the dark?


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 14, 2014)

I agree, I definitely am excited to see better pictures of the collection, that one sneak peek really does seem to have bad lighting.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone else come across any spoilers for oct?  I am new to learning social media and how it all works.  Sorry to be so needy just need to plan the budget/jules/bills and daily unexpected expenses.  Thank you!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Oooo, just read that the beauty product is a



Spoiler



sleep mask


So I may have to take my box after all, I am obsessed with them!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oooo, just read that the beauty product is a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo that sounds exciting! But i'm usually a sucker for Julep's beauty products, I swear that's what keeping me mostly interested at this point lol


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Oooo, just read that the beauty product is a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I love the *idea* of them.  But I have three that I don't use. 



Spoiler



Because I started flinging them off while I slept.  I found them in between my covers, under my pillows, on the floor, even in the trash can next to my bed (but thankfully not in the litter box on the other side of the bed).



(Comment in spoiler tags because it would kind of give away what the item is...)


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm very interested in seeing the product now!


----------



## Lyllis (Sep 15, 2014)

Really dumb question....



Spoiler



Is this sleep mask a cloth thing that covers your eyes and blocks out light (people wear 'em on airplanes)?  Or a skincare thing that you put on your face overnight?

I ask because I googled 'sleep mask' and got a whole bunch of eye covers. It seemed like an unusual thing for Julep to be doing.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 16, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Really dumb question....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  What is it exactly?  

We may have to wait until the 20th to see.  I'm not sure if I'm interested or not.  :unsure2:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 16, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Really dumb question....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider it the first thing but it could be anything. I only saw the comment about it being the new product from a girl who went to a maven event (and took the spoiler pic of the polishes) and that was all she said. My guess is that for them to be doing one it will have some kind of anti aging or skin benefits to it? I have all kinds of different fancy ones but my favorite is the one from popsugar a few months ago.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 16, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I consider it the first thing but it could be anything. I only saw the comment about it being the new product from a girl who went to a maven event (and took the spoiler pic of the polishes) and that was all she said. My guess is that for them to be doing one it will have some kind of anti aging or skin benefits to it? I have all kinds of different fancy ones but my favorite is the one from popsugar a few months ago.


Interesting - I assumed it would be the second one!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I love the *idea* of them. But I have three that I don't use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too Funny!! I do the same thing,, I actually found mine in the shower one morning.. Lol!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 18, 2014)

Since this is a spoiler thread, I'm skipping the spoiler tags.  That's why it's a spoiler thread, after all!

I'm not sure whether I'm hoping it's a sleep-inducing aromatherapy mask or not.  If it's not, I can breathe a sigh of relief and pass.  If it is, I will probably have to grit my teeth and get it!  I have major problems falling asleep.  I will try pretty much anything to conk out except reading.  That's not a sleep-inducing thing for me.  It's time travel!  I pick up a book, and it's suddenly three hours later!  And then I get so caught up in the story even after I put the book down that my mind pickpickpicks at it for far too long after I crawl into bed.  It's completely normal for it to take me at least an hour to fall asleep.  (And it's not a new development, either.  This has been going on for as long as I can remember.)


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Since this is a spoiler thread, I'm skipping the spoiler tags.  That's why it's a spoiler thread, after all!
> 
> I'm not sure whether I'm hoping it's a sleep-inducing aromatherapy mask or not.  If it's not, I can breathe a sigh of relief and pass.  If it is, I will probably have to grit my teeth and get it!  I have major problems falling asleep.  I will try pretty much anything to conk out except reading.  That's not a sleep-inducing thing for me.  It's time travel!  I pick up a book, and it's suddenly three hours later!  And then I get so caught up in the story even after I put the book down that my mind pickpickpicks at it for far too long after I crawl into bed.  It's completely normal for it to take me at least an hour to fall asleep.  (And it's not a new development, either.  This has been going on for as long as I can remember.)


I know what you mean (especially with the reading), only for me it's been very recent--the last two weeks have been like torture with falling asleep for me, I can take any help I can get.  This morning when my husband left for work (and I was up at 7AM on a day off) he took my phone from me and made me put on a sleep mask.....and it worked, I slept like a baby for like 3 more hours, it was glorious!


----------



## autopilot (Sep 18, 2014)

Still waiting on my September order, such is life... :wacko:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2014)

autopilot said:


> Still waiting on my September order, such is life... :wacko:


I posted this in the Julep FB group, but since you mentioned shipping issues, you might be interested to know! http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/17/6334533/online-retailers-ftc-shipping-rules

This week, the FTC announced new rules that require online shipment companies to have a "reasonable basis" for their estimated shipping dates, and for them to ship an item within 30 days if no date is set. Helpful, but the kicker is this: if the company misses the shipping date, or doesn't set one and misses the 30-day cut-off, customers must be informed and provide consent for the delay. If the company doesn't receive consent — even if the customer simply doesn't respond — it must automatically refund the purchase. Any time between when the customer consents to the delay and the item ships, the customer can cancel the order for a full refund.
 
The rule starts in early December, probably to account for the Christmas season, but basically Julep is going to be held more accountable for all the shipping issues they've been dealing with.


----------



## redglassfire (Sep 19, 2014)

It seems like the names of the polishes/product in the boxes is now on the Julep website (under Order History). The product is, indeed, what everyone on here thinks it is. The polishes in my CWT box are named DeAnn and Logan.

I'm new to Makeup Talk, and I always look forward to the Julep spoilers from you all over here. I joined to participate in the discussions, since they are so fascinating. See you around!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 19, 2014)

It Girl's colors this month are named


Ledi
Dana
Shailene


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## kElizascope (Sep 19, 2014)

UGGH, I just realized that I never finished posting this yesterday after needing to abandon my mostly written message to go to work, and now, after rewriting it, I think I just closed/lost the window, Grrr. So, the quick and dirty version: I see Kelly already got the main, full-collection picture coveted, but I didn't see anyone with the picture of just the sleep mask: I am really sorry if I missed it! Also, i was amused by their VERY still- in-template-form post.


A few grabs in case they take it down and/ or, like, write it:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok not what I thought at all for a sleep mask lol. Skippy skip skip! And how many freaking lip glosses are they going have?!


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 19, 2014)

I saw their so called description and now I am really confused.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm kind of tempted by this collection.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2014)

Me too. LOL I'm still mad about Jewel Heist but this collection is calling my name.


----------



## ModernMistress (Sep 19, 2014)

Edit. Never mind, figured it out!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm totally into this type of sleep mask so I'm halfway sold already.  Excited to see better images of the polishes tomorrow when the window opens


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what I think of the polish colors based on the collection image, but I like the idea of the sleep mask. I kinda love Julep's lip glosses (Posh, Daring, and Enchanted are my go-to glosses for everything), but the ones in the image look an awful lot like a darker Timeless and Charming. Still a sucker for more lip gloss from them, though.

Here's what my account says the Boho Glam box has in it:

Marla

Briana

Julep Lip Gloss - Polished


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

Someone pointed out we've been staring at some of the collection colors all month


----------



## Jmroberts87 (Sep 19, 2014)

Seems like I got an accidental email box selection confirmation when I called this morning to switch back to a 3 month pre paid sub. It girl box colors.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Sep 19, 2014)

I need this collection.  How much is it to upgrade?  I forget haha I don't think I can spend the money though.....even though its my birthday month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 19, 2014)

White with reflective blue sheen...that sounds super cool.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmm I could maybe go It Girl box on this one. What time does it usually open up on the 20th?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Hmm I could maybe go It Girl box on this one. What time does it usually open up on the 20th?


6AM PST


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> 6AM PST


Thanks Kelly!


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anybody have pictures of the colors/names?  I can't waaaait any longer lol


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> Does anybody have pictures of the colors/names?  I can't waaaait any longer lol


Not yet. The Black Magic Collection page IS up but it's only showing the mask and not the polishes yet.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 19, 2014)

Can I skip already?

This one .. just like last month .. will be a no-hesitation-skip for me.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Sep 19, 2014)

So will the lip glosses be the beauty item or the mask? I was really hoping it would be the mask but I'm sure the lip glosses are lower value so they might only have the mask as an add on?


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Sep 19, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> So will the lip glosses be the beauty item or the mask? I was really hoping it would be the mask but I'm sure the lip glosses are lower value so they might only have the mask as an add on?


 The lip glosses come in the regular boxes.  Looks like the mask will be an add-on, or in modern beauty.  I logged into my account and looked at the order history and it said for bombshell that I was getting Marla, Briana and a lip gloss.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Sep 19, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> The lip glosses come in the regular boxes.  Looks like the mask will be an add-on, or in modern beauty.  I logged into my account and looked at the order history and it said for bombshell that I was getting Marla, Briana and a lip gloss.   I am sorry, for boho glam I mean. lol


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 19, 2014)

My order history shows that Modern Beauty will be the mask and a lip gloss.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm in love with the IT Girl colors --- I'm thinking "upgrade" to polish lovers. I've never done one before--- is it a $25 upgrade to receive all the box colors? Is there any other products besides the polishes? TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2014)

Classic with a Twist Box and it'll contain the Night Shift Sleeping Mask, DeAnn and Logan.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's what I have so far.

*Boho Glam*


Marla
Briana
Julep Lip Gloss - Polished
*Bombshell*
?
?
?
*Classic With A Twist*
Night Shift Sleeping Mask
DeAnn
Logan
*It Girl*
Shailene
Ledi
Dana
*Modern Beauty*
Lip Gloss
Night Shift Sleeping Mask
*Polish Lover*
Marla
Briana
?
?
DeAnn
Logan
Shailene
Ledi
Dana


----------



## flynt (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh I have a Bombshell profile so I can help.

Bombshell is:

-Sleeping mask

-Margarita

-Nancy


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks @@flynt!

Here's the new updated list. If everything is correct these are the polish names for The Black Magic Collection.
 

*Boho Glam*


Marla
Briana
Julep Lip Gloss - Polished
*Bombshell*


Night Shift Sleeping Mask
Margarita
Nancy
*Classic With A Twist*


Night Shift Sleeping Mask
DeAnn
Logan 
*It Girl*


Shailene
Ledi
Dana
*Modern Beauty*


Lip Gloss
Night Shift Sleeping Mask
*Maven Luxe*


Night Night Overnight Repair for Hands
Julep Lip Gloss - Polished
Julep Lip Gloss - Splendid
*Polish Lover*


Marla
Briana
Margarita
Nancy
DeAnn
Logan
Shailene
Ledi
Dana


----------



## Jacksoki (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's Maven Luxe:


Night Night Overnight Repair for Hands
Julep Lip Gloss - Polished
Julep Lip Gloss - Splendid

I'll be customizing that for SURE. I already have the hand repair and I want the new product. I have plenty of lip stuff from last month. Oy.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 20, 2014)

Just tried and was able to edit my box early.  Went with one called "The Dark Arts" because I don't have anything remotely like the contents:


*Glam Roc (It Girl)*: Midnight purple &amp; gold stardust (matte glitter)
*Cleopatra (Bombshell)*: Black latex crème (no actual latex in formula)
*Estelle (Boho Glam)*: Midnight black with holographic shimmer
*Oxygen Performance Top Coat*: A breathable, fast-dry top coat with major shine and stamina.
*White Chevron Nail Decals*: Zig zags stick on &amp; look great with or without polish.
Julep is STILL showing I have one prepaid month left after this.  Only, I was one of the people with the "3 months for $16.97" deal and this is already my fifth month.  Oh well.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 20, 2014)

As a blogger, I absolutely hate how they did the swatch photos this month, just in terms of the big square photo with the 4 circle swatches in it. Otherwise, I actually kind of like the polishes this month.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 20, 2014)

I went with Bombshell this month and added on Tia.  I hope I like the sleeping mask since I've never tried one before.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 20, 2014)

I happened to wake up at 6:15AM on a Saturday and decided I may as well check the Maven window before going back to sleep LOL. I was expecting not to want anything from this collection but I ended up liking enough of the offerings to customize a box. I picked 2 polishes, Ledi and Dana, and also the Lip Crayon in Almond Nude from last month. I'm pretty happy with these selections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feverof103 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm loving the colors this month! I got the dark arts box and Casper and Tia as add-ons.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2014)

Here are the items for October.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> As a blogger, I absolutely hate how they did the swatch photos this month, just in terms of the big square photo with the 4 circle swatches in it. Otherwise, I actually kind of like the polishes this month.


I'm with you on that. Also as a blogger I wish they would go back to referrals being Jule points rather than a $15 credit. 1) The credits can't be stacked. 2) You have to spend more to use it. 3) You can't use it to pay for a subscription box. At least with the Jules we bloggers use to be able to score boxes for free to review. I'm using the last of my Jules to get the ultimate package however I may change my mind and skip since using it would leave me with 1600 Jules which can't pay for a box next month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Says it's already paid for so I chose a box, otherwise I would've skipped. I picked the sleep mask (seriously, it's just night cream lol), Dana and Shailene. Had 750 Jules so I got the mystery add on too. Not really excited about any if it, but it's free so whatevs. I do think they're doing a great job with the prepackaged boxes each month, they are always an awesome value.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 20, 2014)

I decided to get the Dark Arts box and added on Dana. I was thinking of skipping, but I don't have any dupes of those polishes and October is my birthday month so decided to just go for it.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2014)

Gah.  I want it all (well, I could pass on DeAnn) plus the black cat decals!  I'm going to go with It Girl plus Logan and four sets of the kitties (I have Halloween gift packages to put together, and these would be *perfect*!) now, and then I'll see how this weekend shakes out spending-wise.  And/or BPAL-selling wise.


----------



## shutterblog (Sep 20, 2014)

There were some great selections this month - I was pleasantly surprised.  I had one free box left this month so I selected "It Girl" and then used Jules to get the "Classic With a Twist" box (wanted to try the mask).  I did Tia and Marla as add-ons and had enough Jules for one of them.  So I'm getting the mask and 7 polishes for $6.99!  Managed to get every single polish I wanted this month by ordering the way I did - and I still didn't have to upgrade to the customized box plan or buy the polish upgrade - not too shabby!


----------



## skyflower (Sep 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Says it's already paid for so I chose a box, otherwise I would've skipped. I picked the sleep mask (seriously, it's just night cream lol), Dana and Shailene. Had 750 Jules so I got the mystery add on too. Not really excited about any if it, but it's free so whatevs. I do think they're doing a great job with the prepackaged boxes each month, they are always an awesome value.


Thanks for this reminder (just a night cream) I was over thinking it.  easier skip for me since I have so many night creams I need to use and the mask was my deciding factor for the box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 20, 2014)

I really hate how their blog was set up this month. I absolutely HATE slideshows. I'd much rather see everything on one page.

I have 2750 jules to use up. I considered The Dark Arts, but decided to go with It Girl. For now I have Cynthia added on to use up the 750 points plus the chevron and black cat decals along with Tia.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 20, 2014)

Not a single polish that I like and don't already have a dupe of ... and I have 5500 Jules to use. Maybe next month ...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't have any Jules worth anything because I haven't taken a box since July? I forget, and I haven't done a Polish Lovers Upgrade since May I think. But I went for the upgrade this month. And added on Tia. I've been wanting the new Zoya Entice and Ignite collections so much recently, but some of these look similar and for about $5 each, they're cheaper too. Also Dana is probably getting here 4 years later than my last black light party, but I have to have it anyways! I'm glad I'm able to get a box finally to review, I've felt bad for my readers not having a Julep box review the last couple months.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 20, 2014)

So many dupes! WTH, Julep?

I still have a free box (??) so I grabbed another to get 2 night creams/sleep masks plus Tia and the cat decals.

I'm still pissy that I don't have my September box yet. I feel another CS email coming on...


----------



## acostakk (Sep 20, 2014)

I love it when it's so easy to skip. Not that I don't like the colors. I like them so much that I already have at least one dupe for each (based on the swatches at least).


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't have any Jules worth anything because I haven't taken a box since July? I forget, and I haven't done a Polish Lovers Upgrade since May I think. But I went for the upgrade this month. And added on Tia. I've been wanting the new Zoya Entice and Ignite collections so much recently, but some of these look similar and for about $5 each, they're cheaper too. Also Dana is probably getting here 4 years later than my last black light party, but I have to have it anyways! I'm glad I'm able to get a box finally to review, I've felt bad for my readers not having a Julep box review the last couple months.


Haha I thought about that too. Chances are slim I'll be near a black light anytime soon, but I'll be ready! Wish I could've had this back in my clubbing days. I remember doing all sorts of hacks with laundry detergent and glow in the dark acrylic paint.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 20, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Just tried and was able to edit my box early.  Went with one called "The Dark Arts" because I don't have anything remotely like the contents:
> 
> 
> *Glam Roc (It Girl)*: Midnight purple &amp; gold stardust (matte glitter)
> ...


Me, too!  Still one more month.  Which means after that I'll have enough Jules to get a free box. I don't know what happened but wow.  And I even told them I wasnt supposed to be subscribed that long!  The CS agent said she didn't know anything about that but if I wanted to cancel I had to do it by October 24th.  *shrug*


----------



## candes (Sep 21, 2014)

Lost the Halloween one while it was in my cart and adding on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't know you had to save while shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was gonna order a whole bunch of extras. Well that spoiled my plans, so heck on it.


----------



## overthehill (Sep 21, 2014)

Loving this month's choices.  Kept It Girl and added on Tia and Glam Roc and Logan.  I &lt;3 Selection Day.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 21, 2014)

I love the It Girl colors, but wanted to try the facial mask, too. Then I realized that doing it that way would cost me 38 dollars. So I got CWAT, because I liked those two colors and it has the mask, then too It Girl as an add-on. Will cost me 40, so for $2 more, I get two polishes. Actually, I have enough Jules for a free box, so it will cost me $20 for both boxes. This is the first box I have taken in months, and I am really excited about it!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 21, 2014)

The only box that really tempted me was that Halloween box which is now sold out. For the best for the sake of my no buy, given my Memebox spree this month.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 21, 2014)

Now I'm seriously considering skipping this month.  I just spent a ton of money at Rose City Comic Con and am pledging even more for the Espionage Cosmetics MOAR nail wraps Kickstarter (and at the con, I bought five sets of Espionage wraps), so I'm now thinking I should probably skip.  But the kitties!  Sigh.  *skipping month after all*


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

redglassfire said:


> It seems like the names of the polishes/product in the boxes is now on the Julep website (under Order History). The product is, indeed, what everyone on here thinks it is. The polishes in my CWT box are named DeAnn and Logan.
> 
> I'm new to Makeup Talk, and I always look forward to the Julep spoilers from you all over here. I joined to participate in the discussions, since they are so fascinating. See you around!


Welcome!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Now I'm seriously considering skipping this month.  I just spent a ton of money at Rose City Comic Con and am pledging even more for the Espionage Cosmetics MOAR nail wraps Kickstarter (and at the con, I bought five sets of Espionage wraps), so I'm now thinking I should probably skip.  But the kitties!  Sigh.  *skipping month after all*


You can get cute kitty nail decals on Amazon for much cheaper than a Julep box/add on option.  

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Silver-Silhouette-Nail-Sticker/dp/B00C11J3RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1411363489&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=black+cat+nail+decals


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 22, 2014)

Although I do love the colors. I had to skip this month. I just ordered some Rainbow Honey and I have limited cash to spend. Sadface.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm probably going to skip this month. I'm kind of torn since I've never tried any of Julep's newer skin care products like the cleansing oil. With the Jewel Heist Mystery Box still under my skin and the fact I'm down to the last of my Jules I think I should just hold off for the December box. Again, so torn.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> You can get cute kitty nail decals on Amazon for much cheaper than a Julep box/add on option.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Silver-Silhouette-Nail-Sticker/dp/B00C11J3RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1411363489&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=black+cat+nail+decals


Or etsy. Most run $1-2 and some of the decal stores have discount codes posted right on their etsy pages too.
Eta: check out trinitynails. She has cats, bats and pumpkins ($2 each, $1 shipping).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 22, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> You can get cute kitty nail decals on Amazon for much cheaper than a Julep box/add on option.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Silver-Silhouette-Nail-Sticker/dp/B00C11J3RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1411363489&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=black+cat+nail+decals





Lolo22 said:


> Or etsy. Most run $1-2 and some of the decal stores have discount codes posted right on their etsy pages too.
> 
> Eta: check out trinitynails. She has cats, bats and pumpkins ($2 each, $1 shipping).


Thanks for posting! Saves me the temptation of adding it on!


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 22, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> You can get cute kitty nail decals on Amazon for much cheaper than a Julep box/add on option.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Silver-Silhouette-Nail-Sticker/dp/B00C11J3RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1411363489&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=black+cat+nail+decals


Love Angeline has some cute Halloween nail vinyls - http://www.loveangeline.com/product-category/stuck-on-love/ and nailvinyls.com has the chevron vinyls in varying widths.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> You can get cute kitty nail decals on Amazon for much cheaper than a Julep box/add on option.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Silver-Silhouette-Nail-Sticker/dp/B00C11J3RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1411363489&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=black+cat+nail+decals


Ooh, awesome.  I actually have a gift card sitting on my account from Christmas.  I could easily justify spending it on these.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Sep 22, 2014)

skipped this month since there are too many dupes and not interested in any of their beauty products   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  instead I used the $10 off code to grab 7 polishes for $24


----------



## tulosai (Sep 22, 2014)

For anyone who wanted the Mommy and her Monsters Halloween box, it is back.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 22, 2014)

i skipped this month. i liked the polish colors in CWAT, but i'm not interested in the product at all and i know i have comparable dupes for the polish. although i'm going to use jules to take a box next time (i'm on a no buy until i find a new job), i also don't want to just collect stuff i know i'm not going to use.. i have plenty i'm trying to swap already!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2014)

I ended up skipping. This was mainly due to the fact I'm almost out of points and the whole Jewel Heist Mystery Box fiasco.

I've yet to hear back from Jane on the matter.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I ended up skipping. This was mainly due to the fact I'm almost out of points and the whole Jewel Heist Mystery Box fiasco.
> 
> I've yet to hear back from Jane on the matter.


I'm really curious what kind of response you get. I sold my lip gloss within 10 minutes of opening my box but I wish I had looked for the lot number. I have yet to see a pic of any winners loot so we can get a sneak peak of the rest of the birthstone polishes for the year.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I'm really curious what kind of response you get. I sold my lip gloss within 10 minutes of opening my box but I wish I had looked for the lot number. I have yet to see a pic of any winners loot so we can get a sneak peak of the rest of the birthstone polishes for the year.


Here's Shawn's reply to me today. Again, I've yet to hear from Jane.



> [SIZE=10.5pt]We do sincerely apologize for any frustration you can experienced with the products you received in the Jewel Heist Mystery Box. We have reached out to your Product Development team to provide further information regarding the Peony Lip Gloss you received. This product has been in production since 2012 and has been produced additionally since then. We're sorry if it is not evident from the product received if yours is has been produced since. We did confirm with our Product Development team that "the customer should dispose of the lip gloss 24 months after the product has been opened (exposed to air)." We're sorry if the previously quoted shelf life caused any confusion. The life of this product is referenced from the time of opening. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]As stated previously, the value of the Mystery Boxes is based on the retail value of the products before any discounts. We're sorry that it was not clear that this could include full price or discounted items from our website. [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Frankly, it's a "day late and a dollar short" type of situation for me because I'm not the only affected by this. While on one hand I appreciate the offer to replace the glosses the fact is that they have not publically addressed the issue and they don't appear it to be offering replacements to anyone else so I feel this is an attempt not to rectify the situation but to pacify me. At this point in time I rather just have the $19.98 back along with my $30 credit and can ship the products back to them. I'm not going to cancel my account (especially since it's grandfathered in at $19.99 per month plus have the skip option) but I am going to change my card on the account to an empty pre-paid card so I'm not billed if I forget to skip.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

I wonder if they made the Jewel Heist box winners sign an NDA so they couldn't share the other birthstone polishes.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2014)

I doubt it. Didn't one of the ladies here on MUT win a box?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't seen a confirmation that anyone won, despite Julep saying the winners were contacted. And no photos? With 50 winners? Seems unlikely.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 23, 2014)

I did see one winner... a blogger. Let me see if I can track down the blogger.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> You can get cute kitty nail decals on Amazon for much cheaper than a Julep box/add on option.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Silver-Silhouette-Nail-Sticker/dp/B00C11J3RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1411363489&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=black+cat+nail+decals


Thanks for posting because that was the only reason i was thining of taking my box.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, she didn't win the birth stone collection. She felt as if the Jewel Heist box she received was a winner.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I doubt it. Didn't one of the ladies here on MUT win a box?


I think her box is due today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Also if it wasn't in the fine print from the beginning, they can't make people sign an NDa later or not give them their prize.


----------



## sldb (Sep 23, 2014)

A woman in the Julep Swap group on Facebook got all of the birthstone polishes in her mystery box. She has photos up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

sldb said:


> A woman in the Julep Swap group on Facebook got all of the birthstone polishes in her mystery box. She has photos up.


Thank you!!!!! The rest of the year doesn't look that special.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 23, 2014)

sldb said:


> A woman in the Julep Swap group on Facebook got all of the birthstone polishes in her mystery box. She has photos up.


Is there a link for us non FB folk to wander over to?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's the photo, not mine



Spoiler


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bleh. Pink tourmaline? That October birthstone polish is not what I was expecting at all. I was so excited thinking it'd be Opal. Definitely thinking I'd rather get the birthstone polish I saw on Etsy.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Here's the photo, not mine
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thank you! Those don't look all that memorable, considering that



Spoiler



in the bottle Julie looks like Queen Anne. I'm glad they're on par with the birthstone theme, but there's nothing spectacular about them. It could be the lighting in the picture, but Savannah looks more like a sapphire instead of a topaz, which to me, is a lighter blue leaning towards teal. Unless they were going for Tanzanite, which is more of a blurple-ish hue, but the label is blurry and I /think/ I'm seeing Topaz listed.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh also is anyone having trouble getting on to Julep? Every time I try to sign into my account for the last 2 days, it kicks me out. Kind of ideal for them that I can't sign on go take off my add ons.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 23, 2014)

Meh. Pink Tourmaline for October?! Seriously?! An Opal color polish could easily, EASILY have been done and it would have FIT the Black Magic Collection as well.

The orange color for November does not look like Citrine (yellow gold) at all. It's so ORANGE, too orange to be citrine.

And December's is hardly Blue Topaz and looks more like a Sapphire than a Blue Topaz.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 23, 2014)

I was hesitating on getting Katerina in my box this month because I thought the upcoming Opal October birthstone might be too similar. Seriously Opal was the thing that I've been excited about all freaking year with these birthstones. It didn't even occur to me that they could pick a different stone.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

I changed my mind and decided to skip. Realized I was only really interested in three of the colors, and none of the products. I hope I can find dupes somewhere else, half the collection was just too generic for me.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I changed my mind and decided to skip. Realized I was only really interested in three of the colors, and none of the products. I hope I can find dupes somewhere else, half the collection was just too generic for me.


I'm skipping as well. The more I look at the colors, the more I realise I have them all or close dupes in other brands. I'm fairly positive you can find comparable Zoya colors for most, if not all of them. I'm pretty sure Zoya's Raven is a dupe of Ledi. Zoya's Sansa looks like it could be a close match for Shailene.

Back to birthstones, that reminds me of the Birthstone Collection Lacquer Lust released last year. She made two for October, Opal and Pink Tourmaline, and two for December, Tanzanite and Zircon. The rest of the months have one color. Sadly I think she's sold out of Opal right now.

It amused me that the "why are you skipping" options included "don't like lipgloss" and "don't like night masks/cremes/whatevers" this month. I really wish they'd inlcude a fill in the box with an option to tick "other" as a reason for skipping.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> It amused me that the "why are you skipping" options included "don't like lipgloss" and "don't like night masks/cremes/whatevers" this month. I really wish they'd inlcude a fill in the box with an option to tick "other" as a reason for skipping.


I usually put that I didn't like the colors, because that's pretty much my reason every month I skip.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 23, 2014)

Hmmmm. This October baby is super disappointed in the birthstone color. Boo!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I was hesitating on getting Katerina in my box this month because I thought the upcoming Opal October birthstone might be too similar. Seriously Opal was the thing that I've been excited about all freaking year with these birthstones. It didn't even occur to me that they could pick a different stone.


I agree, I've been anticipating the opal polish all year!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2014)

If we're talking about dupes, can I point out that *Ledi* is pretty much *Leslie *from October 2012? Another halloween color. they're not even really trying to hide dupes anymore.







also, *Julie* looks a loooot like Julia. Not a dupe or even close, probably, but have they considered how confusing that's going to be? uGH






I'm tempted to cash out my maven jules, but I keep hoping they do a good collection. I should've taken May of this year :/ I've been so consistently underwhelmed for a while. mreh.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I agree, I've been anticipating the opal polish all year!


Well, (and I'm going to say something nice about Julep here) I can assure you that Katerina is very pretty and a good investment :')


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 23, 2014)

I went back and skipped. I'm calling tomorrow and cancelling. I just am not liking their way of doing business lately.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm two hundred points away from getting a free full polish upgrade box.  My birthday is in January.  I may very well just continue to skip until I get my birthday points and then do a full polish upgrade box before I finally give up on them completely.  This company is just making me tired.  SquareHue also sends out PLM stuff, and I might be disappointed in some of the color choices (*so* much yellow and orange!), and I don't get the change to skip before I see what's being sent out, but I have never had a single issue with them as far as customer service goes.  I don't think I've even had a reason to contact them (well, except for that one time they specifically asked me to forward a particular photo of my collection to them that I had posted on Instagram, which I don't think counts against them here), which is actually a very good sign.  There was one month when it seemed like the boxes got lost in the mail before they magically appeared in mailboxes, but that was clearly a USPS thing because we could see that the boxes were scanned into the system before vanishing.  (It also helps that I'm on the $14.99 lifetime rate.  That makes the disappointing months easier to deal with.)


----------



## autopilot (Sep 24, 2014)

I have Julia and Leslie so I can easily ship those (Julie and Ledi). The green-silver looks familiar as does the dark purple. Edit: wait, which one is Julie??

I am getting Dana (though I don't have a black light, but I'm tempted to buy one now!), Tia, Shailene and the CWAT colours. That's about all I can justify.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2014)

So nothing to do with the October box directly but I was going through my stuff because of comments how some of the colors look similar to past colors which prompted me to go through my stuff. Among my stuff is Julep Reveal which is almost a full tube and wanted to know if it was still sold (it's not). Came across Julep Color Fan which are the swatching nails on sticks that you can buy on Ebay for under $3 a package (typically free shipping) for 50 sticks.

Julep's price: $8 / $6.40 Maven price for 22 sticks.

Rip off.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 24, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I have Julia and Leslie so I can easily ship those (Julie and Ledi). The green-silver looks familiar as does the dark purple. Edit: wait, which one is Julie??
> 
> I am getting Dana (though I don't have a black light, but I'm tempted to buy one now!), Tia, Shailene and the CWAT colours. That's about all I can justify.


After looking at Julia, it really does look a lot like Shailene, but Shailene looks like it could be darker in the swatches. Or are we talking about three polishes that could be dupes? (Julie, Julia, Shailene) We know how bad the Julep swatches can be, so maybe they really are the same? I don't know.

I'm having trouble placing the green-silver too, but it's familiar to me as well. I was originally thinking it's similar to a Zoya shade, but I can't remember now.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 24, 2014)

Dragon Chick: I can't quote at work, but I know the one you're thinking of: Zoya Cassedy. (My coworker got it.)

Yes, I'm thinking Shailene might be darker than Julia. I have swatched Julia and it seems to be a sheer, light purple with gold shimmer, whereas Shailene appears to be a darker, redder purple.

I'm also excited for the sleep mask though I know it's just a night cream. I have no night creams currently though and at age 34 I guess it's time.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2014)

Judging by Julep's pics - Shailene is much darker than Julia.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'm having trouble placing the green-silver too, but it's familiar to me as well. I was originally thinking it's similar to a Zoya shade, but I can't remember now.


It reminds me of essence kiss me, freddy.  This site is in Dutch, but I think the photos are accurate in color and sparkle:  http://www.nailpolishheaven.nl/2014/09/15/essence-kiss-freddy-swatch/

I wanted the Julep version until I saw the essence version at Fred Meyer and remembered I already own it.  Speaking of dupes, does anyone know of one for Logan?  That's really the main one I want at this point.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 24, 2014)

The greensilver reminds me of celia.

Jillian is also similar to shailene

Or Petra and the burgundy one.

I'm sure none are exact dupes, but too see similar for me to consider getting extras.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 24, 2014)

Also Elle ... another near dupe.

I have all those .. so Pretty much all the non cremes are duplicates for me.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It reminds me of essence kiss me, freddy.  This site is in Dutch, but I think the photos are accurate in color and sparkle:  http://www.nailpolishheaven.nl/2014/09/15/essence-kiss-freddy-swatch/
> 
> I wanted the Julep version until I saw the essence version at Fred Meyer and remembered I already own it.  Speaking of dupes, does anyone know of one for Logan?  That's really the main one I want at this point.


I want to say OPI Muir Muir on the Wall is pretty close based on the swatches I've seen.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 24, 2014)

Shailene looks like a dupe for OPI Tease-y Does It






Brianna could is probably close enough to Zoya Sailor:






Logan and Jillian are probably super similar: http://www.julep.com/jillian.html One is described as aubergine and one eggplant -- which are the same vegetable :|


----------



## KatieS131 (Sep 24, 2014)

I skipped this month...I just don't really have any interest in the product and the polishes (like many of you have pointed out) are very similar to either other Julep colors or other brands I have already. I do have to say though that Julep did a really good job of presenting a season appropriate collection this time. 

I hope everyone that orders gets their boxes quickly this month!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 24, 2014)

What about Butter London's Branwen's Feather for a Logan dupe?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> What about Butter London's Branwen's Feather for a Logan dupe?


It looks much fleckier than Logan to me.  It also seems to lean a touch towards burgundy.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I usually put that I didn't like the colors, because that's pretty much my reason every month I skip.


Thats the same thing I picked. I have been very disillusioned with Julep as of late.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 25, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Hmmmm. This October baby is super disappointed in the birthstone color. Boo!


Yeah, there's nothing exciting about it for me, either.  (Eek, will I really be 37 in a couple of weeks?)  Actually probably won't buy any more of the birthstone polishes.  If I want something pink and sparkly, I have a couple of Zoyas that work.  I can probably layer to get my nails looking opalescent (I have this Ciate that works well as a topcoat and sort of gives things a pearly finish; I'll bet I can get something that looks like opal if I play around with that).

The December one looked nice but was really too similar to the September one for me to want both.  I have garnet, ruby, emerald, diamond, and sapphire, and those are really the only ones I want.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 27, 2014)

November and December sneak peeks from the meet up, not my blog: http://ohmyswatch.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/julep-maven-meetup-and-holiday-sneak-peeks/


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> November and December sneak peeks from the meet up, not my blog: http://ohmyswatch.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/julep-maven-meetup-and-holiday-sneak-peeks/


Those glitters!!! I'm all over those! And the eye shadow palette is very cute. Looks like November will be more dark colors? Boo. I knew mascara was coming sooner or later. Love these early sneak peaks so I can plan out my polish purchases  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 27, 2014)

The December polishes look amazing.

The November polishes are a bunch of new darks. That's 3 collections in a row. Ugh. I'll be skipping.


----------



## Jacksoki (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello December!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2014)

The eyeshadow swatches look unconvincing. Matte eyeshadow can so easily be chalky and I would not be surprised. Also I bet the modem maven is going to be the eyeshadow and brush as the products. I would if they're throwing in the mascara as the alt December product.

The polishes are sooo nice tho. I'm not usually into glitter and even I am moved


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 27, 2014)

The blog said that the palette is not going to be available in a box, only sold separately (probably as an add-on)


----------



## ILikeGiants (Sep 27, 2014)

Also, she said that the Holiday polishes were not the ones for the December Maven boxes, but that they were going to be sold in some kind of set.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> November and December sneak peeks from the meet up, not my blog: http://ohmyswatch.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/julep-maven-meetup-and-holiday-sneak-peeks/


I'm so glad I ordered Tia this month! That swatch of it looks amazing.  I think I ordered my Maven box just to add it on.


----------



## bluegnu (Sep 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> November and December sneak peeks from the meet up, not my blog: http://ohmyswatch.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/julep-maven-meetup-and-holiday-sneak-peeks/


Arghh!! I was planning on using up all my Jules and cancelling after Nov selection, but seeing what is coming up makes me want to stick around at least until the holidays! Honestly 2 years ago I NEVER wore nail polish. EVER. And now I'm addicted and change it at least twice a week. I have two shoeboxes full of it and Julep products everywhere! HELP!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Sep 27, 2014)

Man have I been MIA on here the last few months!

I must admit I'm really excited for my October box to come. With all the extra Jules from the screw ups Julep has made the last few months, I accumulated enough to get my box free this month! So I'm getting my It Girl box free (EXTREMELY excited about Dana) &amp; only paid $2.99 for the zigzag decals.

I plan to finish out the last 2 months of 2014 &amp; then cancel my account. Even with my 2 jobs, Julep is something I always find myself scraping money for every month--money I could use toward gas &amp; food &amp;, quite frankly, better polish brands. Julep's certainly been an up &amp; down rollercoaster for me but from the swatches in the sneak peak, it looks like I'll be ending my time as a Maven on a high note!


----------



## sylarana (Sep 27, 2014)

So glad, I skipped October .. these swatches are exactly like the ones I already have (well DeAnne, Margarita, Logan and Maria, possible Shailene &amp; Briana)

I already have 2 of the birthstone, but if they ever offer the whole set at a really great price, I might get them all.

November, I don't know .. maybe some of the others? But, the holiday ones look gorgeous. If they do end up in the December box, I might upgrade. Especially, Karenna and Ruth look intriguing.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 28, 2014)

Everyone with the 3 month deal needs to check their accounts. Mine is saying I can't access the secret store until payment is successfully processed but I only used my box credit and Jules. I checked on the 26th and it still said my order total was 0. So they are trying to charge me and it's not going through since I switched it to an empty visa gc.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Everyone with the 3 month deal needs to check their accounts. Mine is saying I can't access the secret store until payment is successfully processed but I only used my box credit and Jules. I checked on the 26th and it still said my order total was 0. So they are trying to charge me and it's not going through since I switched it to an empty visa gc.


Mine is saying the same thing but I do have a real card on file so I don't know what the hold up is and I really want to see the secret store!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Sep 28, 2014)

Are you sure that the secret store is actually open? Mine says that too but I have a real cc on file and the amount it is saying it will charge me (under billing history) is correct. Also, the charge has not yet appeard on my cc.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 28, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Are you sure that the secret store is actually open? Mine says that too but I have a real cc on file and the amount it is saying it will charge me (under billing history) is correct. Also, the charge has not yet appeard on my cc.


The Secret Store is open for me, I was able to access it right away.  In terms of billing, I am on the pay for 3 months at a time plan so the October box was already paid for.

I'd screenshot it for everyone but I'm about to head out for the day,  Hopefully we can all access it soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mollybb (Sep 28, 2014)

It seems like a lot of people are getting the payment error, not just ones with a prepaid box. I bet it's just another one of Julep's website glitches.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 28, 2014)

This happened last month too (people not being able to get to the secret store for the first day or so because of non-existent billing errors.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 28, 2014)

Loved the sneak peek, wish that could happen more often as its helpful for planning my purchases. I do hope those sparkly glittery pretties are for the December box, we deserve it!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

bluegnu said:


> Honestly 2 years ago I NEVER wore nail polish. EVER. And now I'm addicted and change it at least twice a week.


Same here.  Although just a little bit more than 2 years ago, I was in graduate school in chemistry.  Being in the lab and working with solvents all day is not so great for manicures.  Even if you wear gloves.  I have two nail polish racks on the wall now and they're both almost full.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Mine is saying the same thing but I do have a real card on file so I don't know what the hold up is and I really want to see the secret store!


Same here.  I had the 3 month deal, my order total is showing as 0, but I have a real card on file and couldn't access the secret store as of last night.  When I tried to cancel Julep a month or two ago, they told me I had until October 24th or something to do so.

Ah, well, wasn't going to order anything, anyway, just wanted to see what was there.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 29, 2014)

I need to use my 50% off code today (non sale items).  Any MUST HAVE colors or items (lotions, scrubs, etc) you recommend?


----------



## disconik (Sep 29, 2014)

I went to the secret store to try and cash out my jules and it's giving me the billing error issue as well and I *know* there's nothing wrong with m y account.

Really, I don't need anymore reasons to cancel my account but they keep on giving 'em to me!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 29, 2014)

disconik said:


> I went to the secret store to try and cash out my jules and it's giving me the billing error issue as well and I *know* there's nothing wrong with m y account.
> 
> Really, I don't need anymore reasons to cancel my account but they keep on giving 'em to me!


You can't cash out your jules in the secret store though -- only on monthly boxes and http://www.julep.com/shop/jule-box.html

But I would honestly wait until the monthly box rolls around. I took a look and the rules they want are ridiculous compared to with your box :/


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Sep 29, 2014)

okay I am going to need all of those glitters. lol   will probably only be able to afford a few of them though, but better than none!


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Sep 29, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> Also, she said that the Holiday polishes were not the ones for the December Maven boxes, but that they were going to be sold in some kind of set.


I PRAY they aren't going to be one polish in each box in a line of mystery boxes lol


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

I can get to the secret store now.  But I notice when I log in to my account and check my order history, the total went from $0 to "processing" and it says "subscription renewal" and $79.96 before Jules, prepaid credits, blah, blah, blah.  (I chose the Dark Arts box.)

I wonder if they renewed me?  I can't check my credit card account until I get home.  Argh.  They told me to cancel by October 24.  But this looks like they are charging me for a renewal.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 29, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I can get to the secret store now.  But I notice when I log in to my account and check my order history, the total went from $0 to "processing" and it says "subscription renewal" and $79.96 before Jules, prepaid credits, blah, blah, blah.  (I chose the Dark Arts box.)
> 
> I wonder if they renewed me?  I can't check my credit card account until I get home.  Argh.  They told me to cancel by October 24.  But this looks like they are charging me for a renewal.


Did you get an email confirmation acknowledging your cancellation? You can alert your CC company if that's the case. That is really obnoxious though.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 29, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I can get to the secret store now.  But I notice when I log in to my account and check my order history, the total went from $0 to "processing" and it says "subscription renewal" and $79.96 before Jules, prepaid credits, blah, blah, blah.  (I chose the Dark Arts box.)
> 
> I wonder if they renewed me?  I can't check my credit card account until I get home.  Argh.  They told me to cancel by October 24.  But this looks like they are charging me for a renewal.


THIS HAPPENED TO ME TOO!!

somehow i thought that when i bought the 3 months up front that it would then go to month to month? but its for 3 months at a time? I can't afford $86 right now and I had no idea that would happen


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> THIS HAPPENED TO ME TOO!! somehow i thought that when i bought the 3 months up front that it would then go to month to month? but its for 3 months at a time? I can't afford $86 right now and I had no idea that would happen


I knew it would be for three months when it renewed.  But I have an e-mail from them saying to cancel by October 24.

Good news, though.  I called just now, pressed 3 for billing, got through in like 5 minutes, pleaded financial problems (which I do have, my AC repairman is coming tomorrow and I have NO IDEA how much it will be) and they canceled me and I already got the confirmation e-mail.  I don't see the charge on my CC statement, either.

So, if this is a problem for you, call ASAP.

Edit to add: I just logged into Julep.com and all the "my maven" stuff is gone and I can't get to the secret store anymore.  So they really did cancel me before enrolling me in another three months.  I think.  I'll have to watch my CC statement for a few days.  (Too bad, I wanted the Dark Arts set but I will just go buy some Sinful Colors at Target for $2 each...)


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 29, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I knew it would be for three months when it renewed.  But I have an e-mail from them saying to cancel by October 24.
> 
> Good news, though.  I called just now, pressed 3 for billing, got through in like 5 minutes, pleaded financial problems (which I do have, my AC repairman is coming tomorrow and I have NO IDEA how much it will be) and they canceled me and I already got the confirmation e-mail.  I don't see the charge on my CC statement, either.
> 
> ...


I actually called immediately following my comment and got through to the sweetest girl ever haha. I didn't want to cancel my subscription, I Just didn't want to pay for three months. I wanted to pay monthly (like I had wrongly assumed I would automatically be doing) and she was totally great about it. She let me pay for October and refunded the other two months, and I"ll be able to just pay month to month. The charge will go thru on my bank account it seems, but immediately after there will be a refund. As long as everything happens that she SAID will happen, I'm a happy camper. With the problems at Julep though, I'll be a little wary if it goes as smoothly as the phone call did. But i'm hopeful!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is it $79? Shouldn't it be $59? (Mine jumped to $79 too and I didn't order any add-ons or anything)



SneakyBurrito said:


> I can get to the secret store now.  But I notice when I log in to my account and check my order history, the total went from $0 to "processing" and it says "subscription renewal" and $79.96 before Jules, prepaid credits, blah, blah, blah.  (I chose the Dark Arts box.)
> 
> I wonder if they renewed me?  I can't check my credit card account until I get home.  Argh.  They told me to cancel by October 24.  But this looks like they are charging me for a renewal.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine says the same.  WTF a credit is a credit and they can't make you renew just to use the credit. I wanted to wait until the next window to decide if I wanted to renew or not and I shouldn't have to decide (and pay) this month.  

I don't want to change my non-customization skip account over to customization, so I wouldn't mind keeping this account open for the time being but I guess they'd rather have me cancel all together!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Why is it $79? Shouldn't it be $59? (Mine jumped to $79 too and I didn't order any add-ons or anything)


I'm guessing because it includes this month + a 3 month sub and theoretically our "credit" will come off.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Why is it $79? Shouldn't it be $59? (Mine jumped to $79 too and I didn't order any add-ons or anything)


I don't know.  But that's what it said.  I didn't order any add-ons either and it didn't appear to me that the Dark Arts box was any extra money (or I wouldn't have chosen it).  I wonder if they were trying to back-charge us for one of the extra months they accidentally gave us?  (I was one of the $16.97 for three months people.)  If it shows up on my credit card, I'll dispute it.  We didn't discuss that part when I called, although I'll agree that the lady I talked to was also quite nice and efficient.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 29, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I don't know.  But that's what it said.  I didn't order any add-ons either and it didn't appear to me that the Dark Arts box was any extra money (or I wouldn't have chosen it).  I wonder if they were trying to back-charge us for one of the extra months they accidentally gave us?  (I was one of the $16.97 for three months people.)  If it shows up on my credit card, I'll dispute it.  We didn't discuss that part when I called, although I'll agree that the lady I talked to was also quite nice and efficient.


Okay so Mine showed 86.95 but she said what shows on her end that I was being charged for was 65.67. So that was 19.99 + tax per box. She said that the order history will show "pre discount" which would be this month's box. So it shows 86.95 but then this month's box is a discount of 21.31 so what I will actually see on my bank statement is 65.67.

All of that is irrelevant because they are refunding me the money so I can go monthly and not three months at a time. It makes very little sense what she described to me, but I thought I'd pass it along in case it makes sense to anyone else!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Okay so Mine showed 86.95 but she said what shows on her end that I was being charged for was 65.67. So that was 19.99 + tax per box. She said that the order history will show "pre discount" which would be this month's box. So it shows 86.95 but then this month's box is a discount of 21.31 so what I will actually see on my bank statement is 65.67.


Well, you know, they could save themselves a lot of trouble by being up front about stuff.  But the explanation you gave makes sense.  They like to emphasize the Maven "discount" and all.

Bonus to canceling: I will never be tempted by a mystery box again, what with having to pay shipping on top of everything else.

I had been debating whether or not to stick with Julep.  But this business has been the deciding factor, really.  It's too bad, because I did like their polishes, but I am not particularly patient when it comes to billing errors these days -- I really don't have the money to spare right now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Okay so Mine showed 86.95 but she said what shows on her end that I was being charged for was 65.67. So that was 19.99 + tax per box. She said that the order history will show "pre discount" which would be this month's box. So it shows 86.95 but then this month's box is a discount of 21.31 so what I will actually see on my bank statement is 65.67.
> 
> All of that is irrelevant because they are refunding me the money so I can go monthly and not three months at a time. It makes very little sense what she described to me, but I thought I'd pass it along in case it makes sense to anyone else!


So are you paying for October? Or are they applying your credit?


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 29, 2014)

I was in TJMaxx today and they had several Julep polishes for 3.99. I only bought Mila. They also had Marion, Sylvia, Scarlett, Kai, Gemma, and I don't remember what else. They had a lot of Opi, Essie, China Glaze, and Ciate. I am excited about Mila!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I was in TJMaxx today and they had several Julep polishes for 3.99. I only bought Mila. They also had Marion, Sylvia, Scarlett, Kai, Gemma, and I don't remember what else. They had a lot of Opi, Essie, China Glaze, and Ciate. I am excited about Mila!


Ooh, I'll have to check there -- it never even occurred to me.  (Well, maybe I shoul wait to see the AC repair bill first...)


----------



## wadedl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoops, forgot to skip! Getting classic with a twist. I will have enough points next month for a free box. I may cancel after that. I miss the old days when my boxes shipped quickly and arrived quickly.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 29, 2014)

Even though my box said it was paid for and that I have one remaining, and instead they're charging me for a renewal, I think I'm going to stay. I knew it was a glitch that would be righted eventually. I've been enjoying the customizable boxes so far and the November and holiday polishes look like ones I'll want. Plus I'll have enough Jules for a free box by the time the renewal runs out. The only Juleps I want at this point are new releases, so I might as well stay subbed as long as they're releasing colors I like.

It's not a GREAT value subscription, but the ability to curate my own box into items that I definitely want is worth it to me. I think that's why I can't get excited about non-personalized subs... I don't like paying for a collection of mystery things that I might consider garbage.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 30, 2014)

I received my shipping notification today. My box is coming via FedEx and should arrive on Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 30, 2014)

There's now a pending transaction on my account.  Argh.  I don't need this right now.  Going to call the credit card company this afternoon while I'm waiting around for the AC repair guy.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So are you paying for October? Or are they applying your credit?


I am going to pay for October because I want it-so they are giong to be refunding me 39.98 apparently. That means they're only charging me 19.99 + tax for October when I think I should actually be paying 24.99, but I'm happy to be on monthly (and get October!)


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey ladies I did not purchase the October box but somehow I am able to see the secret store. Is it already open and for all??


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 30, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Hey ladies I did not purchase the October box but somehow I am able to see the secret store. Is it already open and for all??


It's open for me as well. But I originally picked a box and then skipped. After the Mystery Box debacle I'm hesitant to buy anything at all.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 30, 2014)

I've also been able to see the secret store for a few days now.  I'm tempted by the 9.99 Fall Surprise but there's not even a value listed so yeah, I dont know about that one


----------



## mollybb (Sep 30, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I am going to pay for October because I want it-so they are giong to be refunding me 39.98 apparently. That means they're only charging me 19.99 + tax for October when I think I should actually be paying 24.99, but I'm happy to be on monthly (and get October!)


I called and they are also having me pay for October but they refunded me for the next two months and put me on a monthly subscription so I can use my Jules next month. They were actually super helpful and I got the feeling they've been taking a lot of calls like mine.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

I still haven't called but I checked my Julep account this morning and now my order history says my total is $0 again... Still haven't been charged anything and no shipping email either.


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, just got my October box in the mail! Mine was Classic with a Twist (Face Mask, DeAnn, and Logan), no add-ons or substitutions. Everything was there, no breakage or spills. The extra is candy corn. Fitting for October, but one of my least favorite things to eat...ever.

New code: 20PLUS for $10 off $20 or more order (all the usual exclusions)


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 1, 2014)

Yay! Just used the 20PLUS code to get the cuticle softener from the secret store, Monaco/Goldie/Octavia (Out of the Blue set) and an add of Joelle for less than $18!!!! Wohoooo! Glad I skipped October and got this deal instead. 4 polishes and a cuticle softener that I have been needing anyways.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Oct 1, 2014)

Instead of getting a box this month, I used a code and got  some great polishes for cheap. I had a really bad day but my package was said to have been delivered. I get home and the office at my apartment complex closed early, so my package is held hostage until tomorrow.  :angry:  I know its not that big of a deal, but ya know when you have your heart set on something? Well I was hoping my terrible day would get a little better with an at home mani/pedi with some fresh paint. Oh well, tomorrow it is!


----------



## Vaas (Oct 2, 2014)

Has anyone gotten shipping notifications? I know they've been sort of late recently, but I haven't seen anything. Also, this might be a dumb question, but what are the rules on using the $10 off $20 code?


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 3, 2014)

Vaas said:


> Has anyone gotten shipping notifications? I know they've been sort of late recently, but I haven't seen anything. Also, this might be a dumb question, but what are the rules on using the $10 off $20 code?


Yep, mine actually just got delivered today! It's being held my apt complex's packaging place so I'll pick it up tomorrow.  Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 3, 2014)

After my cancellation drama, and being charged (at least a pending charge), I got a shipment notification anyway.  I have no idea what's going on now.  They definitely canceled my subscription even though they billed me for a 3-month renewal (which would have meant two months after this one).  But everything maven-related is gone from my account now (can't see past boxes, stopped being able to access the secret store back when it was open).  So I don't know if they're going to refund me for two months or three months or what.  I'll check my cc statement when I get home from work, I suppose.  The charge from Julep was pending for a long time (longer than charges are usually pending).


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 4, 2014)

I got my dark arts box yesterday &amp; cleopatra is already on my nails-- Luv it!!! I also got dana as an add on-- it looks super cool... Now, I just need to buy a black light &amp; throw a party.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok so I never called and was never charged and my box shipped today. Seems like every time someone with the 3 month deal called they got screwed over so I didn't want to bother. I will definitely cancel that account once my box comes because Julep is losing my interest fast these days. In all reality, if it wasn't for the crazy $16 deal I probably would've skipped all the months I got with it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 4, 2014)

I got the Dark Arts box today even though I canceled (was a bit too late).  I can't see any Maven stuff when I log in so I think I am done, though I will have to harass them about refunding the two months I won't be getting.  Would've liked to stay but, yeah, my car died yesterday (engine conked out for good while I was in the middle of an intersection) and so I need to deal with car payments now.  Will have to cancel most subscriptions, though thankfully I have a huge stash of almost everything to work through and some Birchbox points to get things I don't have.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2014)

redbadger said:


> Wow, just got my October box in the mail! Mine was Classic with a Twist (Face Mask, DeAnn, and Logan), no add-ons or substitutions. Everything was there, no breakage or spills. The extra is candy corn. Fitting for October, but one of my least favorite things to eat...ever.
> 
> New code: 20PLUS for $10 off $20 or more order (all the usual exclusions)


That was the same extra last year.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I got the Dark Arts box today even though I canceled (was a bit too late).  I can't see any Maven stuff when I log in so I think I am done, though I will have to harass them about refunding the two months I won't be getting.  Would've liked to stay but, yeah, my car died yesterday (engine conked out for good while I was in the middle of an intersection) and so I need to deal with car payments now.  Will have to cancel most subscriptions, though thankfully I have a huge stash of almost everything to work through and some Birchbox points to get things I don't have.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

My box came today and I had to put DeAnn on right away. I will wait for colder weather to put Logan on.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't get a shipping email this month, but my box showed up and everything was correct.  I've only swatched all the colors I got, but I am really loving them this month.  I got Margarita, Nancy &amp; the add-on Tia.

Plus, the Edar Allen Poe quote is my absolute favorite they have ever sent out.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 6, 2014)

I was charged $60 even though I canceled.  I got the Dark Arts box and said, OK, well, I was pretty close to their dividing line when I canceled (plus, I like the polish) so I'll keep it.

I had previously been terrified of their CS (and their non-responses to e-mail are still bothersome) based on comments here and on Facebook.  But I just called in to try to get a credit for the two boxes I won't be getting (pressed 3 for billing) and maybe waited on hold for 15 seconds.  The guy I talked to was very helpful and said (1) my account is definitely canceled and there will be no more charges and (2) I'll get a refund back to my original method of payment in 2-10 business days.  That works for me.

If it helps anyone else, I called at 6:35 PM Eastern.  I don't know if time of day matters or not.  But anyway, both of the times I've called them, I've gotten a decent response and had a reasonable wait time.  So it's not all horror stories.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Even though their email auto reply says you will get a response in 24 hours, I just got a response to my email from 5 days ago where I asked why my box hasn't shipped yet (since then I got a shipping email).  They replied saying "that orders take 1-2 days to process."  They just make no sense.  My tracking only updated today and shows my box was not shipped until yesterday.  1-2 days from when?  Oh well, whatever.  I think what upsets people the most with Julep is that there's no consistency from month to month.  Last month, my box came really early, this month really late. 

In other news, they added another mystery box and I want nothing to do with that, especially now that they are pretty upfront about sending old, expired products in mystery boxes.  I'm still mad about my nasty serum from the last one.  Someone in the JS group screen capped a twitter post from Julep saying the mystery box was fall colors but they took it down right away.  Seems shady.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> In other news, they added another mystery box and I want nothing to do with that, especially now that they are pretty upfront about sending old, expired products in mystery boxes.  I'm still mad about my nasty serum from the last one.  Someone in the JS group screen capped a twitter post from Julep saying the mystery box was fall colors but they took it down right away.  Seems shady.


That does seem shady.


----------



## chaostheory (Oct 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Even though their email auto reply says you will get a response in 24 hours, I just got a response to my email from 5 days ago where I asked why my box hasn't shipped yet (since then I got a shipping email).  They replied saying "that orders take 1-2 days to process."  They just make no sense.  My tracking only updated today and shows my box was not shipped until yesterday.  1-2 days from when?  Oh well, whatever.  I think what upsets people the most with Julep is that there's no consistency from month to month.  Last month, my box came really early, this month really late.
> 
> In other news, they added another mystery box and I want nothing to do with that, especially now that they are pretty upfront about sending old, expired products in mystery boxes.  I'm still mad about my nasty serum from the last one.  Someone in the JS group screen capped a twitter post from Julep saying the mystery box was fall colors but they took it down right away.  Seems shady.


My box shipped today. The 7th. When their website says boxes ship on the 27th. So mine shipped a full ten days later than their own website says. I wouldn't be disappointed if they hadn't put on their own website when they start shipping. But man, this is soo late


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> My box shipped today. The 7th. When their website says boxes ship on the 27th. So mine shipped a full ten days later than their own website says. I wouldn't be disappointed if they hadn't put on their own website when they start shipping. But man, this is soo late


Exactly.  For me personally, the ability to customize doesn't offset the extra costs (month to month and/or increase in add-ons) and unpredictable shipping.  

Is Shailene in your box?  Supposedly they ran out.  I wonder if that was part of the delay in mine shipping.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 7, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> That does seem shady.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 7, 2014)

"and no raisins, we promise" everyone go look at the Julep website and see the ad for it and tell me what you think.   what does that mean?  haha


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/trick-treat-mystery-box/trick-treat-mystery-box.html


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2014)

It's all a trick! Pass on it since it'll probably more sale stuff.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 7, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> yeah, doesn't it say something like "Halloween-y?" (the ad for the mystery box)?  Sounds tempting but ugh I will probably have to pass, as I would just expect old beauty product now.



I just received the Halloween email, *yawns*. Trick and Treat. Sounds super vague to me.


----------



## chaostheory (Oct 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Exactly.  For me personally, the ability to customize doesn't offset the extra costs (month to month and/or increase in add-ons) and unpredictable shipping.
> 
> Is Shailene in your box?  Supposedly they ran out.  I wonder if that was part of the delay in mine shipping.


Shailene IS in my box, but she's showing in my order history so hopefully they don't replace her!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Shailene IS in my box, but she's showing in my order history so hopefully they don't replace her!


I bet you anything that's why our boxes are shipping so late.  Just make sure to check yours right away because tons of girls in the Julep Swap group said theirs were awful - thick and gummy, couldn't fix with thinner.  Fingers crossed ours are ok!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

I think the only polishes I actually used from the mystery boxes, were the ones they made special and advertised in the boxes like they used to do. It's just never worth it, and they always say these will be better, and they never are. Don't fall for it!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134554-julep-trick-or-treat-mystery-box-2014/


----------



## ILikeGiants (Oct 8, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> "and no raisins, we promise" everyone go look at the Julep website and see the ad for it and tell me what you think.   what does that mean?  haha


When you were little and went trick or treating and got raisins from someone, it was supposed to be disappointing. So they're implying it's all the good stuff (candy) and no bad stuff (raisins).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 8, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> My box shipped today. The 7th. When their website says boxes ship on the 27th. So mine shipped a full ten days later than their own website says. I wouldn't be disappointed if they hadn't put on their own website when they start shipping. But man, this is soo late



I still haven't got the shipment tracking e-mail for my October Box. Is that normal? I can see some ladies here already received their October box.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

yunii said:


> I still haven't got the shipment tracking e-mail for my October Box. Is that normal? I can see some ladies here already received their October box.


They are out of Shailene, Cat decals and possibly some/all of the It Girl polishes, so if you picked any of those they are waiting to ship until they get more.


----------



## yunii (Oct 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> They are out of Shailene, Cat decals and possibly some/all of the It Girl polishes, so if you picked any of those they are waiting to ship until they get more.


I hope they aren't out of the mask because I opt for 2 mask instead of nail polishes (one for my mom).


----------



## autopilot (Oct 10, 2014)

I never got a shipping notification but my box turned up yesterday. (Canada.)  Shailene and the cat decals were all there.

The free gift for taking 3 add-ons in my case was 2 polishes: Karmen (dupe, sold to a colleague for $2), and Catrina, a radiation-suit yellow. Can't even give that one away...

I did try the overnight mask last night and liked it. My skin is really taking the brunt of my bad eating while I've had this dang cold, so it can use all the nourishment I can throw at it. How does everyone else like it, those of you that got it?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 10, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I never got a shipping notification but my box turned up yesterday. (Canada.)  Shailene and the cat decals were all there.
> 
> The free gift for taking 3 add-ons in my case was 2 polishes: Karmen (dupe, sold to a colleague for $2), and Catrina, a radiation-suit yellow. Can't even give that one away...
> 
> *I did try the overnight mask last night and liked it. My skin is really taking the brunt of my bad eating while I've had this dang cold, so it can use all the nourishment I can throw at it. How does everyone else like it, those of you that got it?*


I haven't tried the the mask on my face yet. But I did swatch it on the back of my hand &amp; it feels really nice &amp; left my skin super soft. I plan to use it during the winter months, I just have a lot of skin care products right now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I never got a shipping notification but my box turned up yesterday. (Canada.)  Shailene and the cat decals were all there.
> 
> The free gift for taking 3 add-ons in my case was 2 polishes: Karmen (dupe, sold to a colleague for $2), and Catrina, a radiation-suit yellow. Can't even give that one away...
> 
> I did try the overnight mask last night and liked it. My skin is really taking the brunt of my bad eating while I've had this dang cold, so it can use all the nourishment I can throw at it. How does everyone else like it, those of you that got it?


Your box made it to Canada faster than OH to MN....lol!  Still waiting for mine, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 10, 2014)

I've used the mask two times now and i like it! It definitely leaves my skin super smooth and I see some brightening effects the next morning, which is nice.


----------



## redglassfire (Oct 11, 2014)

I've used the mask once, and it's too early to tell how well it works for me, but I'll describe it as best as I can. The consistency is nice and creamy. It's very easy to apply, and a little goes a long way; the tube probably contains 20-30 uses. When I put it on, it did feel like it was suffocating my skin a bit, but it wasn't terrible like some oily sunscreens. The one thing I don't like about it is the smell. It's mild enough to ignore, though, so it's not a deal-breaker.

In my one use, I didn't notice any brightening, smoothing, or firming effects. But, interestingly enough, I did notice that all the pores on my cheeks were cleaned out once I washed the mask off, which I would say was the masks's doing. My non-sensitive skin did not experience any irritation effects, so I can't say if it is irritating to people with sensitive skin or not. I'm definitely going to continue using it to see what other magic this mask can work, especially if I can get some pore-cleansing effect out of it.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 11, 2014)

I was one of the ones with that 3 month deal.  I ended up getting charged $65 for a 3 month renewal.   I emailed them and explained that I had tried to cancel earlier but the CS rep (i gave her name) had said the system wouldn't let her cancel me and that I could do it in October by the 24th.

They refunded me the 3 month renewal price and put me on a month to month plan so I could use all my Jules for a free box.  The rep was really nice about it.  I was expecting a bigger fuss, I must say.

I got my October box as well and I am so in love with the Glam Roc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm SO irritated!!! my julep was supposed to be delivered today but instead my tracking says this:

"We attempted to deliver your item at 3:49 pm on October 11, 2014 in SEATTLE, WA 98199 and a notice was left because the receptacle was full or the item was oversized. You may arrange redelivery by visiting http://www.usps.com/redelivery or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice. If this item is unclaimed after 15 days then it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."

​except there was NO notice left anywhere. furthermore…I have gotten julep for MONTHS AND THEY HAVE NEVER PUT IT IN MY MAILBOX. It doesn't fit so they ALWAYS leave it on the floor under the mailboxes or they walk it up to my unit and leave it at my door. Why didn't they do that this time? Furthermore, I can't use the website because every time I fill out a redelivery it won't submit, it won't say if I"m missing anything (and I'm not!) and it won't submit. AND if I call I can't get it either because I don't have the flipping number on the notice because THERE WAS NO NOTICE LEFT.

ugh why is this happening?!??!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm SO irritated!!! my julep was supposed to be delivered today but instead my tracking says this:
> 
> "We attempted to deliver your item at 3:49 pm on October 11, 2014 in SEATTLE, WA 98199 and a notice was left because the receptacle was full or the item was oversized. You may arrange redelivery by visiting http://www.usps.com/redelivery or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice. If this item is unclaimed after 15 days then it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."
> 
> ...


You probably had a sub delivering to your place today instead of your usual post person.   If you call the number they should be able to look your name/address up in the system if you don't have the number from the slip.  Also, if they can't for some reason, they can tell you which post office has it for your area, and you can go and show ID and they'll be able to give it to you right there.  The post office web page sucks all the time, calling would be quicker.  Although since Monday is a postal holiday, you wont get help in any way until Tuesday, and they'll probably re deliver automatically Tuesday (at least down here in Los Angeles they usually do, lol).


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I was one of the ones with that 3 month deal. I ended up getting charged $65 for a 3 month renewal. I emailed them and explained that I had tried to cancel earlier but the CS rep (i gave her name) had said the system wouldn't let her cancel me and that I could do it in October by the 24th.
> 
> They refunded me the 3 month renewal price and put me on a month to month plan so I could use all my Jules for a free box. The rep was really nice about it. I was expecting a bigger fuss, I must say.
> 
> I got my October box as well and I am so in love with the Glam Roc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Something similar happened to me, except they were renewing my 3 month deal at the $59.97 price which is what I paid last time.

When I selected my October box I was pretty sure that I was out of prepaid months so tried to select jules to pay. The website did but let me and insisted this month was already paid for. Yesterday I checked my bank account and saw a pending $59.97 charge from Julep. I haven't bought anything besides monthly boxes for several months so I had a feeling it was a renewal at a strange time of the month -the 11th. I called in and the representative (who was nice and helpful) confirmed that this was a 3 month renewal and said that it also covered the October box which was not prepaid. I explained that I knew it wasn't but the system would not let me pay for the box with money or jules and I had screen shots to show it (I KNEW this would come back to haunt me). I was told there could have been issues when they tried to bill me the first time. I said that there was just no way, I know there were plenty of funds available and I think Julep was aware too. I don't believe they would have sent me my box 2 weeks ago if they were unable to charge my card. I'm sure they were going off their system which initially said it was prepaid and then it must have caught up so they billed me 2 weeks later. The representatives idea was that I keep the charge and use up all my jules on add ons. I let her know I didn't want to do that and that I wanted to use my jules for boxes. The resolution was to refund my $59.97, Jules were taken for the October box that I already have, and I was switched to monthly so I can use more Jules for the next box.

All in all I was on hold for about 50 minutes and spoke with the representative for 4 minutes total.

I don't think I'll do the 3 month prepay again, it was just too inconvenient to waste time calling in to be switched to monthly which is the only way the jules can be used. I'd just rather pay an extra $15 over 3 months with the monthly plan. If it was a quick phone call I'd be all about it, but not when it took 54 minutes.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 12, 2014)

I got my box in the mail yesterday.  Shailene looks different in the bottle (I don't see much purple) than what i was expecting but I haven't tried it yet so that remains to be seen.  I opted for another Gel eye pencil, I really love those!  I really like my box, after the whole Jewel Heist debacle...I wasn't sure if I even wanted to continue with Julep. But, I have 2 more months with them, so I'll stick it out and hope for the best!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 13, 2014)

I sent an email to the cancellation address because I am lazy and wanted to see if it would work.  I know they aren't technically doing it that way anymore but they don't know that I don't know that.  I did get an auto reply back so it seems to still be a working mailbox.

My Shailene is also super thick but it's still usable with a little thinner. @ it shows up on the nail a super pretty purple with lots of gold sparkle.  Super happy I got it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 13, 2014)

I kind of forgot about my October box but I realized I haven't even received a shipping notice for it. Wth Julep?


----------



## jennielyndy (Oct 13, 2014)

I upgraded to the entire nail polish collection and didn't realize until last night that I was missing one of the polishes (Tia). I emailed them and they told me that was never part of the upgrade and was only available as an add-on. 

Is this new? I guess I thought that when I saw a full collection upgrade, it actually meant the entire thing. Just something to keep in mind if you're wanting to upgrade in any future months. 

I have to say I'm pretty irritated and I think I will cancel after my three-month subscription is up. Just feels like they are deliberately being misleading. I *like* their polishes a lot, but I have no interest in doing business with a company like this.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2014)

jennielyndy said:


> I upgraded to the entire nail polish collection and didn't realize until last night that I was missing one of the polishes (Tia). I emailed them and they told me that was never part of the upgrade and was only available as an add-on.
> 
> Is this new? I guess I thought that when I saw a full collection upgrade, it actually meant the entire thing. Just something to keep in mind if you're wanting to upgrade in any future months.
> 
> I have to say I'm pretty irritated and I think I will cancel after my three-month subscription is up. Just feels like they are deliberately being misleading. I *like* their polishes a lot, but I have no interest in doing business with a company like this.


They have been doing add on exclusives for a while now, even on the full upgrades.  Full upgrade these days usually means just the core collection and main product.  They got cheap, lol.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 13, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I sent an email to the cancellation address because I am lazy and wanted to see if it would work.  I know they aren't technically doing it that way anymore but they don't know that I don't know that.  I did get an auto reply back so it seems to still be a working mailbox.
> 
> My Shailene is also super thick but it's still usable with a little thinner. @ it shows up on the nail a super pretty purple with lots of gold sparkle.  Super happy I got it.


 Thanks so much!  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2014)

jennielyndy said:


> I upgraded to the entire nail polish collection and didn't realize until last night that I was missing one of the polishes (Tia). I emailed them and they told me that was never part of the upgrade and was only available as an add-on.
> 
> Is this new? I guess I thought that when I saw a full collection upgrade, it actually meant the entire thing. Just something to keep in mind if you're wanting to upgrade in any future months.
> 
> I have to say I'm pretty irritated and I think I will cancel after my three-month subscription is up. Just feels like they are deliberately being misleading. I *like* their polishes a lot, but I have no interest in doing business with a company like this.


Tia was indeed an add-on.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> When I selected my October box I was pretty sure that I was out of prepaid months so tried to select jules to pay. The website did but let me and insisted this month was already paid for. Yesterday I checked my bank account
> 
> All in all I was on hold for about 50 minutes and spoke with the representative for 4 minutes total.
> 
> I don't think I'll do the 3 month prepay again, it was just too inconvenient to waste time calling in to be switched to monthly which is the only way the jules can be used. I'd just rather pay an extra $15 over 3 months with the monthly plan. If it was a quick phone call I'd be all about it, but not when it took 54 minutes.


You are absolutely right that the 3 month makes it far too difficult to use Jules.  They need to fix that issue.  

I am horrified you had to wait 50 minutes on hold.  That...  They should be paying YOU for your time at that point!

I just used the [email protected] email.  BUT I think it was easy for me because of all the people who had called earlier with the same problem.  So they knew what they did and instead of just blanket fixing it, they're waiting for each person to call in.  Or hoping their customers just stay subscribed to avoid the horror of sitting on hold for half their life.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just used the [email protected] email.  BUT I think it was easy for me because of all the people who had called earlier with the same problem.  So they knew what they did and instead of just blanket fixing it, they're waiting for each person to call in.  Or hoping their customers just stay subscribed to avoid the horror of sitting on hold for half their life.


Which is why the BBB gave them a F rating. Hopefully people will also complain to the WA ATG to force Julep to change how cancels are handled.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You are absolutely right that the 3 month makes it far too difficult to use Jules.  They need to fix that issue.
> 
> I am horrified you had to wait 50 minutes on hold.  That...  They should be paying YOU for your time at that point!
> 
> I just used the [email protected] email.  BUT I think it was easy for me because of all the people who had called earlier with the same problem.  So they knew what they did and instead of just blanket fixing it, they're waiting for each person to call in.  Or hoping their customers just stay subscribed to avoid the horror of sitting on hold for half their life.


 Ok, I am new to Julep and I am totally confused about the Jules.  I have over 2,000 Jules and I signed up for a 3 month sub.  November will be my last prepaid box and then I wanted to use my Jules for a Dec. box and then cancel my sub (I don't want my 3 months to auto renew)...so, how do I go about this?


----------



## jennielyndy (Oct 13, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Tia was indeed an add-on.


I understand that now. But when I, a newbie, saw a collection upgrade, I didn't go through and check for every single polish name. I assumed that it included all of them.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2014)

jennielyndy said:


> I understand that now. But when I, a newbie, saw a collection upgrade, I didn't go through and check for every single polish name. I assumed that it included all of them.


Easy to be confused for new members. I wish Julep would go back to the old days since it was so much simpler back then.


----------



## sparkles595959 (Oct 13, 2014)

Shoppergirll said:


> Ok, I am new to Julep and I am totally confused about the Jules. I have over 2,000 Jules and I signed up for a 3 month sub. November will be my last prepaid box and then I wanted to use my Jules for a Dec. box and then cancel my sub (I don't want my 3 months to auto renew)...so, how do I go about this?


You have to call switch to month to month, use your Jules, and then call again the following month and cancel before the next bill date.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2014)

This was posted on a Julep group over on Facebook. Apparently for those of you who ordered the Ultimate Upgrade and have yet to receive your box, Julep not only plans on expediting the order but will also be sending a free upgrade next month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

FYI- if anyone wants to cancel without calling it appears my email to the cancel box worked.  I received a reply today that I was cancelled and from what I can tell I am.  I asked them to delete my billing information and they _did_ delete my default card but not an old one.  I was able to change the exp. date so it should not work if they try and I will send another email that I want that card deleted also.  It doesn't actually say I'm not a maven anywhere but all my order history is gone except for the first $16 subscription. I'll be double checking when the window opens up to be sure.  Other than that, pretty painless if it all goes well.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 14, 2014)

that is badass.  a whole free ultimate upgrade for November?   finally they are doing something nice.


----------



## redglassfire (Oct 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I bet you anything that's why our boxes are shipping so late.  Just make sure to check yours right away because tons of girls in the Julep Swap group said theirs were awful - thick and gummy, couldn't fix with thinner.  Fingers crossed ours are ok!


My bottle of Shailene was exactly like how you described, by which I am very disappointed. I hope I can rescuscitate it with thinner - I think it will work.

On the plus side, I checked Julep's FB and, to one person who had this same complaint about Shailene, they asked her to send a DM to them. They may have recognized that they have a formulation problem with it, and maybe they'll rectify the situation on an individual basis. I personally plan on emailing CS about it with a photo. So perhaps all hope is not lost!


----------



## skuld603 (Oct 14, 2014)

I complained about my bottle of Shailene and CS told me they'd send a replacement...no sign of updates yet though.


----------



## yunii (Oct 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I kind of forgot about my October box but I realized I haven't even received a shipping notice for it. Wth Julep?


I still haven't either. I called to ask about my tracking number and the julep CS rep couldn't give to me. Told me to call back on Friday. Sigh


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 16, 2014)

All right!  Finally saw the credit from Julep on my credit card statement.  (They charged me for 3 months a month earlier than they said they were going to but they refunded me for 2 of those.)  Took 6 business days (they said 2-10, which is a pretty wide range, but I guess they were accurate).  Am officially done with Julep.  Won't sign up again.  I liked the polish but what a hassle.


----------

